

Show HN: GlitterAndPoop.com – Shipping Glitter and Poop + Guessing Game - gremlinsinc
http://glitterandpoop.com

======
gremlinsinc
I figured since Someone already did this, it could be done better. Platform is
built in Laravel + Stripe took 3 days about to build.

Features: Order glitter and get shipped to frenemies. Order multiple
quantities -- and have 1 envelope sent per week till order fulfilled. Plans:
\- Ship Poop, and other Trolling-snail-mails in the future. \- Tag shipments
with "Hints" \-- if user guesses you sent it, they can order/ship a revenge
package at a discount. \- Choose colors of glitter - for instance -- if you're
a University of Utah fan, you can send your BYU friend an envelope with Red
and White Glitter and a note that Byu Sux. \- Etc...

